# MOBugGuy T's



## MOBugGuy (Aug 25, 2010)

Avicularia avicularia






Brachypelma vagans








Aphonopelma hentzi






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Aug 25, 2010)

Pics looks awesome bro! Wayyyy better than back in the day. Did you catch the hentzi local?


----------



## MOBugGuy (Aug 25, 2010)

I wishlol.  I got if from codykerr few months back.  traded him a couple H. macs for it.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Aug 25, 2010)

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## MOBugGuy (Sep 6, 2010)

Avicularia avicularia


----------



## codykrr (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW! That A. henzi has some junk in the trunk!  Might be nearing a molt?


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 7, 2010)

Love the pic of the vagans drinking! How do you like the c.fasciatum? I've been thinking bout getting one.

Matt


----------



## MOBugGuy (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks cody I pretty shure its in premolt didnt eat its cricket last time.  I love my tiger rump I dont see her much right now I think she's in premolt also soon as she molt's Im gonna be breeding her also.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Sep 14, 2010)

MM Avicularia avicularia






Avicularia sp. Peru Purple






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






Holothele  incei






Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## mobster (Sep 14, 2010)

really nice collection indeed


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome 
great pics!!:clap:


----------



## MOBugGuy (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MOBugGuy (Sep 15, 2010)

Brachypelma vagans






Citharischius crawshayi






Citharischius crawshayi






Holothele incei


----------



## MOBugGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

*Avic. avic. Breeding*


----------



## codykrr (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck Bud!  If you get some slings Id like a few!


----------



## BillyG (Sep 26, 2010)

love your king baboon!i'm getting one for myself next month,so beautiful.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks guys  if everything goes well  you got a few comin your way.  I love my King Baboon truly stunning T.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## MOBugGuy (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Mattyb (Oct 7, 2010)

very nice collection.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## MOBugGuy (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## crawltech (Jan 18, 2011)

nice pics, MObug!.....versi is lookin good!


----------



## RoseT (Jan 18, 2011)

Pics are awesome!!!...I need myself a Versicolor....Fast!!..lol...Like your A.A. breeding pics too....I was wondering, the male looks darker than the female does, wonder if thats any way of distinguishing sex?. Cool pics anyhow, Nice collection thanks for sharing.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Jan 22, 2011)

Just paird these.


----------

